# Little changes, big worries



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Sending prayers and hugs for Scout and you. More happy time for you two to enjoy.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that Scout is not himself. How many rounds of chemo is he scheduled to get? It often has a cumulative affect on them so maybe that is what you are seeing. I assume he had bloodwork prior to chemo last week and if that was all good, he might just be tired from the chemo. Our dogs are such troopers, it's hard when they aren't themselves. Sending well wishes to Scout and his pack.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read about Scout's diagnosis. My third golden had a Grade III Mast Cell Tumor and I also did chemo for her. I had never even heard of MCT's until she was diagnosed.

I'm glad Scout is still eating and walking and going potty. Yes, those are the big things. It is a worry though when you start to see little changes. You are right; it's horrible and it's hard.

He sounds like a really wonderful dog and I love the photo of him. So handsome and happy.

Please know I'm thinking about you and I will definitely send prayers your way for you and your family and Scout.


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

Sending healing prayers for you and Scout. I know the pain you are going through. Enjoy every moment with loving him and leave it in Gods hands. ((Hugs))


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Lighting a Candle for you and you BFF Scout.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

You and Scout will be in my prayers.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers to you and Scout.


----------



## Newby (Jan 9, 2013)

How heartbreaking for you and how incredibly lucky you and Scout found each other and have shared so much love. Hoping there are better times around the corner for you, I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

KathyL said:


> How many rounds of chemo is he scheduled to get? It often has a cumulative affect on them so maybe that is what you are seeing.


I was going to say this as well. With each treatment, it's taken my girl longer to bounce back to herself. She has the similar puny response that you described. After this last round, it took her about a week to turn the corner. 

We'll be thinking of you and Scout.


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you all for the well wishes and prayers. Perhaps it is the cumulative effect of chemo. He just had his 4th round of what is supposed to be 6 treatments (spaced apart every 4 weeks). 

For those of you who have gone through this, how did you manage to stay in the moment and not get so stressed out and beyond worried with every change? Sometimes I find myself just staring at him wondering if his breathing is worse or better, analyzing the amount of food we get in him each day, questioning if we should do this or that or not this or that. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

the S team said:


> Thank you all for the well wishes and prayers. Perhaps it is the cumulative effect of chemo. He just had his 4th round of what is supposed to be 6 treatments (spaced apart every 4 weeks).
> 
> For those of you who have gone through this, how did you manage to stay in the moment and not get so stressed out and beyond worried with every change? Sometimes I find myself just staring at him wondering if his breathing is worse or better, analyzing the amount of food we get in him each day, questioning if we should do this or that or not this or that.


My girl recently had round 5/6 (spaced 3 weeks apart). I noticed the slower bounce back after the 4th round. 

To deal with things - I tell myself daily, sometimes hourly or even more often, that I'm making the best decisions I can with the information that I have and that I'm making them for her and not for me. I'll contact the Drs with questions as they come up, post on the forum and talk with a few supportive people. Sometimes, I'm surprised I don't have remind myself to breathe! It's tough, but it's an act of love to repay them for all they give to us. You are Scout's advocate and know him best, but as KathyL said, it's hard when they aren't themselves. Hang in there.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers said and our thoughts are with you, hoping your boy will start to feel better soon. Take care.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scout*



the S team said:


> Small recap: Scout was diagnosed in October with mast cell tumor cancer, stage 2, high grade. He had surgery and they did not get clean margins. Started chemo, vet gave 6 month prognosis.
> 
> For the most part, he's been doing quite well...surprisingly well. He's my heart dog and every day and practically every moment he is on my mind.
> 
> ...


I will be praying for Scout and you!
That is such a beautiful picture of Scout and you and bless him and you for all those you have comforted!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*The S team*

The S Team

Perhaps Andy's Dad, dborgers, can give you some input on the chemo. 

is Andy's thread:

Please pray for Andy..

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma.html


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Hubbub, thanks for your empathy and sound advice. I try that, too...sometimes more successfully than others. 

Kathy, I will read that thread. Maybe this is selfish but I have found over the weeks that I can feed my sadness and obsessive worry when I read the cancer and rainbow bridge threads. But o the other hand, I feel like this place is full of the only people I know who get it. I feel badly for not being able to provide others with the same support given to me...but hope i can do so in time. It's kind of a Double edged sword...but I will read that thread. 

Also, I was reading a different thread and saw that you, Kathy, live in Woodridge! I was born and raised In Brookfield and my patents still live there. I have an aunt and uncle in Woodridge, Naperville, my brother lives in Plainfield. 

When the time comes, I might seek your advice about breeders in that area. Hopefully not for a long, long time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Oops...I meant Karen! So sorry, Karen. I have no idea why autocorrect turned you into Kathy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## madcatter (Aug 24, 2011)

prayers and strength headed your way


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

the S team said:


> Hubbub, thanks for your empathy and sound advice. I try that, too...sometimes more successfully than others.


I'm partly successful at it, sometimes the manta doesn't help. We're only human 



the S team said:


> ...Maybe this is selfish but I have found over the weeks that I can feed my sadness and obsessive worry when I read the cancer and rainbow bridge threads. But on the other hand, I feel like this place is full of the only people I know who get it. I feel badly for not being able to provide others with the same support given to me...but hope i can do so in time. It's kind of a Double edged sword...


I really appreciate you saying this. The last several weeks have been tough on this forum with many dogs passing away. I know there are threads I haven't opened because, well, I just can't. Thank you for acknowledging what I have held quietly for so long.


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks again for understanding, hubbub. I hope my comment doesn't come across an insensitive or uncaring but its hard to read about so much heartache with so many beloved pets when my heart is breaking, too, and I know I the not so distant future Scout will be added to the rainbow bridge list. 

I never thought I could love a creature like I love him. It's in that love that the heartache is so overwhelming. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I will be saying a prayer for Scout. 

Keep up your strength and know that many here understand and care.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I just went back through your earlier posts and noticed that Scout is on Lomustine and Prednisone. When I read the thread earlier this weekend it reminded me so much of Harley's behavior. I'm guessing Scout is on a low dose of Prednisone, but that could be causing the depression/lethargic behavior. Harley was on high dose (80 mg/day) because his platelet count had dropped to 30,000 (normal is upwards of 200,000) and he was being tapered off it because of the severe side effects. By the third week he was beginning to lose muscle mass and had difficulty getting up, so he would just lie in one place for hours at a time. And, just like Scout, Harley would not sleep on the bed (I had even put the mattress on the floor to make it easier for him) and he would lay in the bathroom or other places. He was so distant, it just hurt me to see how he had changed in such a short time.

I would call the vet or oncologist who prescribed the protocol and ask if possibly the prednisone is causing the side effects. Harley had been on chlorambucil daily for two months in summer and no side effects of any kind. The Prednisone really affected his quality of life, i.e. muscle wasting, liver and kidney panels were changing, etc. 

Hopefully just a bad couple of days especially if blood panels are not showing any negative changes. 

Sending prayers to you and Scout.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I forgot to add yesterday that my girl's Drs added Ondansetron to help with the nausea and poor appetite. It made a huge difference when we initially used it, but it caused fecal incontinence (a side effect they had never had reported). After her last round of chemo, we lowered the dose and you could tell. I think that's part of why she had a harder time bouncing back.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

the S team said:


> For those of you who have gone through this, how did you manage to stay in the moment and not get so stressed out and beyond worried with every change?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know exactly what you mean. I found that I got a lot of healing from my pet. When I would feel sorry for them, they somehow managed to look at me in a way to say I'm fine now stop making a fuss! Don't worry just be happy!

It is difficult but when you feel the dark shadows fall on you, you must try to make the decision to turn your face to the sun. No good can come of keeping that negative energy near Scout. Take that energy and do something good to help someone. On the forum you could offer support or give puppy advice. Do keep in touch with the rainbow bridge forum and cancer forums as you will discover coping strategies. Writing about your feelings and sympathising with others helps to release them and helps the other person feel less alone. 

Most of us know the feeling all too well. Good luck with your journey just take one step at a time there are many ups as well as downs on this road it is not all down hill. I hope that today brings you many blessings for you to focus on


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Doug said:


> I know exactly what you mean.....
> 
> It is difficult but when you feel the dark shadows fall on you, you must try to make the decision to turn your face to the sun. No good can come of keeping that negative energy near Scout.
> 
> ....


Great advice. Scout will pick up on your energy. It's so hard, but it will be good for him to feel positive energy coming from you.

All the best. Sending positive vibes and prayers for you and Scout.


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

KathyL said:


> I just went back through your earlier posts and noticed that Scout is on Lomustine and Prednisone. When I read the thread earlier this weekend it reminded me so much of Harley's behavior. I'm guessing Scout is on a low dose of Prednisone, but that could be causing the depression/lethargic behavior. Harley was on high dose (80 mg/day) because his platelet count had dropped to 30,000 (normal is upwards of 200,000) and he was being tapered off it because of the severe side effects. By the third week he was beginning to lose muscle mass and had difficulty getting up, so he would just lie in one place for hours at a time. And, just like Scout, Harley would not sleep on the bed (I had even put the mattress on the floor to make it easier for him) and he would lay in the bathroom or other places. He was so distant, it just hurt me to see how he had changed in such a short time.
> 
> I would call the vet or oncologist who prescribed the protocol and ask if possibly the prednisone is causing the side effects. Harley had been on chlorambucil daily for two months in summer and no side effects of any kind. The Prednisone really affected his quality of life, i.e. muscle wasting, liver and kidney panels were changing, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kathy. He is on a low dose of prednisone, 10mg every other day. He was on a high dose when we started his treatments in October and had lots of bad side effects so we've been doing this dosage for some time. But it makes me wonder about the cumulative effect of all the drugs.

His blood work looks ok (considering what he is dealing with) and the vet confirmed that today again when we spoke. She said we could do an ultrasound of his belly, X-rays to check for other masses internally and other things but at this point we've said no matter what that we're not doing more surgeries so more diagnostics don't seem wise. 

The vet is also hoping that he's just taking time bouncing back from chemo. He did eat his crunchies out of his bowl this morning, which he hasn't done for several days. Maybe a good sign. 

The vet did say that muscle loss could be the reason for not getting up on the furniture. I was worried that his self isolation was more to be alone in the end but the vet swears she doesn't think he's at 'the end.' I wish I was that certain. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

hubbub said:


> I forgot to add yesterday that my girl's Drs added Ondansetron to help with the nausea and poor appetite. It made a huge difference when we initially used it, but it caused fecal incontinence (a side effect they had never had reported). After her last round of chemo, we lowered the dose and you could tell. I think that's part of why she had a harder time bouncing back.


Is that drug similar to cerenia? We do use that the first day of chemo and the next 4 days of each round. Maybe we should extend that. I'll ask the vet when we talk next...which these days seems to be daily. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Doug said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I found that I got a lot of healing from my pet. When I would feel sorry for them, they somehow managed to look at me in a way to say I'm fine now stop making a fuss! Don't worry just be happy!
> 
> It is difficult but when you feel the dark shadows fall on you, you must try to make the decision to turn your face to the sun. No good can come of keeping that negative energy near Scout. Take that energy and do something good to help someone. On the forum you could offer support or give puppy advice. Do keep in touch with the rainbow bridge forum and cancer forums as you will discover coping strategies. Writing about your feelings and sympathising with others helps to release them and helps the other person feel less alone.
> 
> Most of us know the feeling all too well. Good luck with your journey just take one step at a time there are many ups as well as downs on this road it is not all down hill. I hope that today brings you many blessings for you to focus on


Oh, Doug...you are a godsend. Just what I needed to read tonight. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

goldy1 said:


> Great advice. Scout will pick up on your energy. It's so hard, but it will be good for him to feel positive energy coming from you.
> 
> All the best. Sending positive vibes and prayers for you and Scout.


Before Allie went in for splenectomy last week - I was to the point of almost sobbing - the vet quietly said - this doesn't do Allie any good - send her off to surgery in a positive way - I changed my attitude and spoke to Allie about what a good girl she is and see her after surgery - and let the vet tech take her to the OR - Allie trotted off with her tail wagging. And this is the second time we have dealt with chondrosarcoma - she had three ribs removed 3 years ago. So, dogs can and do live a long time after cancer diagnosis.
I believe her positive outcome from her splenectomy was in part to being positive. My vet/surgeon was/is the best too. I believe in positive outcomes and to provide for the best for my pet.
Doug, you said it beautifully. Cancer is ugly - but our Golden's are lovely, beautiful dogs. Its up to us to be as positive as possible.

The S team - I don't know about the meds - I just know about the feelings and how to behave around our lovely pets - it was with training from some very smart people "-)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hi!*



the S team said:


> Hubbub, thanks for your empathy and sound advice. I try that, too...sometimes more successfully than others.
> 
> Kathy, I will read that thread. Maybe this is selfish but I have found over the weeks that I can feed my sadness and obsessive worry when I read the cancer and rainbow bridge threads. But o the other hand, I feel like this place is full of the only people I know who get it. I feel badly for not being able to provide others with the same support given to me...but hope i can do so in time. It's kind of a Double edged sword...but I will read that thread.
> 
> ...


We all do get it. Praying for Scout!

I'm the one who lives in Woodridge, IL, and my parents lived in Brookfield, until they died in 2005. I know there is a wonderful Golden Retriever Rescue called As Good As Gold in Woodridge, IL. I don't personally know any Golden Ret. Breeders, but many people on here do! Both of my Golden Rets. have been rescues.
asgoodasgold.org - Home


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

The S Team, I'm very sorry that you and Scout are going through this tough time. A heart dog'sjourney to the Bridge is gut-wrenching, heart-breaking and tests you at each turn. When my Cody was dealing with degenerative myelopathy that would eventually take him from me, I was in the depths of despair. Then I decided to look at each day as a "new normal". I tried not to regret what he could no longer do or anticipate what he might not be able to do tomorrow and stay very much in the moment of his joys...and his sorrows. Your love for Scout is so apparent, so your heart will hear him when he tells you what the next step should be. Please know that there are people who truly understand what you're going through.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

the S team said:


> Is that drug (ondansetron) similar to cerenia? We do use that the first day of chemo and the next 4 days of each round. Maybe we should extend that. I'll ask the vet when we talk next...which these days seems to be daily.


Ondansetron is listed as anti-nausea and an appetite stimulant. We use it in conjunction with the Cerenia. 

Our schedule is: Injection of Cerenia approximately 30 minutes before chemo (her chemo is delivered via IV) and then she takes a tablet of Cerenia for 4 days following. She is given the Ondansetron the evening of her chemo dose and then every 12-24 hours for as long as needed. For her size, the original dose was 2 - 8mg tabs/dose, but due to the fecal incontinence, we backed off to 1 - 8mg tab/dose this last time. Because the lower dose did not work as effectively, I'll likely return to the 2 tabs/dose and keep her enclosed in one room - we'll see.


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

I will ask about that drug for sure!

And, I'm trying trying trying to be positive in front of Scoutie-pants. My love for him trumps all my angst and I will be strong and brave and positive for him like he has unconditionally done for me all these years. 

Karen: small world!! My parents live on blanchan on the south side and my grandparents lived on park ave. on the north side! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

I had a pug who had Mast Cell Cancer, went thru 2 surgeries and lived 5 years after his diagnosis. For what it's worth I work as a Oncology Nurse with human patients.... You obviously love your dog very much and I bet he has a wonderful life with you. I have no doubt that whatever decisions you make for him will be the right ones. Anyone who has to make decisions about treatments, hospice etc usually deal with the normal mixed feelings and it's very scary. Let me give you permission to keep making decisions that you see best for your dog without feelings of guilt. Prayers for you and hugs


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*S Team*

I am praying for Scout!
My parents lived on Circle Drive in Brookfield!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Adding my prayers to everyone who is praying for sweet Scout. So very sorry that he is going through this terrible time. I know it is so scary when they are sick!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Best thoughts for Scout, you, and your family as you go through this with him. I wish I could offer more.


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks again, everyone! This forum is the best. 

Karen, this keeps getting more crazy...lol. I no longer live in brookfield but the street that I live on in my town is called circle drive!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Donatella said:


> I had a pug who had Mast Cell Cancer, went thru 2 surgeries and lived 5 years after his diagnosis. For what it's worth I work as a Oncology Nurse with human patients.... You obviously love your dog very much and I bet he has a wonderful life with you. I have no doubt that whatever decisions you make for him will be the right ones. Anyone who has to make decisions about treatments, hospice etc usually deal with the normal mixed feelings and it's very scary. Let me give you permission to keep making decisions that you see best for your dog without feelings of guilt. Prayers for you and hugs


Wow...thank you for that. Second guessing my decisions is one of the complicated parts of all of this. I appreciate your words, permission and trust in me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing your post. I will add you and Scout to my thoughts and prayers. I hope to read he is doing better after this 4th round of chemo kind of knocked him back a little.


----------

